# Gheenoes for Sale (Split off of other thread)



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: 2006 Gheenoe Classic w/ 06' 25hp yamaha 2 stok*



> And these won't last long.


 I wish the same were true for the Custom DH's! I've got mine advertised on all the "free" sites and I've had exactly two inquiries in the past month. Neither inquiry amounted to much of anything.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Gheenoe Classic w/ 06' 25hp yamaha 2 stok*



> > And these won't last long.
> 
> 
> I wish the same were true for the Custom DH's!  I've got mine advertised on all the "free" sites and I've had exactly two inquiries in the past month.  Neither inquiry amounted to much of anything.


Buying the upper end of any product has a big resale risk attached to it.  I have a 2006  Custom DH-C with a 30hp Johnson 2 stroke kinda tricked out.  I hate to admit that I have close to 12K in it.  I'm guessing that I would get about 7.5k or little less out of it.   But when you think about that you can buy a used standard classic with motor for around 4 grand, this is  the price point that most people in the market for used Noe are looking at.  Don't get me wrong, I love my Noe and had already weighed the resale factor when I bought it.  I'm just saying that when you get over the 5 to 6 k range people in general start wanting a bigger boat. just my .02


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: 2006 Gheenoe Classic w/ 06' 25hp yamaha 2 stok*



> > > And these won't last long.
> >
> >
> > I wish the same were true for the Custom DH's!  I've got mine advertised on all the "free" sites and I've had exactly two inquiries in the past month.  Neither inquiry amounted to much of anything.
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not sure that it has to be that high priced, Mine is not even a year old with some nice custom items and even with the new price, no one is calling. A couple have wanted me to give it away but that's not happening. I own it out right, don't reall need the money, so I guess it will sit inside and rot away before I give it away!!!!
Don't mean to sound like a d--k but goodness gracious!

Mike


----------



## tito (Dec 15, 2006)

It's hard to give away something that you have worked hard on, thought hard on how to rig, taken care of, and especially caught fish on. Might as well keep it, it will last a lifetime especially if you have the Gheene family backing you up.There is some loyalty attached to thesae boats that no money can buy.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Gheenoe Classic w/ 06' 25hp yamaha 2 stok*



> > > > And these won't last long.
> > >
> > >
> > > I wish the same were true for the Custom DH's!  I've got mine advertised on all the "free" sites and I've had exactly two inquiries in the past month.  Neither inquiry amounted to much of anything.
> ...


Like you, I have quite bit in my DH-C. I also reconciled the "resale issue" before making the purchase. "Never buy a new boat was my mantra" , but for me the DHC was well worth it and I have no regrets (other than Id like the new hull ).

I must admit though when I was looking at boats, the used market was not what it is today. If I could have bumped into a good deal on a DH or DHC I would have jumped on it.

I was too late on TommyWhalers old DHC which would have been a go for me and too early for the boat that you own now S&L. Timing is everything ;D 


It is what it is...

Tony


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

Tony, do you remember when I was going 'round and 'round with the seller of my boat? He started off a lot higher than what I finally ended up paying. Thankfully!!

One one hand, I understand people not wanting to spend $7,000 or $8,000 for such a small boat, but with today's gas prices you would think that everyone would be jumpin' on the small 2-strokes.

As far as I know the Custom DH Gheenoe is the only boat that runs 30MPH w/ a 25, is easily poled with one hand, is relatively stable, can be plumbed with a live well, has lots of dry storage (for such a small boat) and can be purchased brand new for under 10K. There are some boats that will do some of these things but I can't think of any that can do them all.

Despite my above "claims" I removed my boat from both Craigslist and Ocala4Sale. I will probably relist them but for $1,000 less.

Ron


----------

